
Planting a trillion trees could be our best strategy to tackle climate change - f_allwein
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/planting-trillion-trees-could-be-our-best-strategy-tackle-climate-change-can-we-do-it/
======
lgats
404 for me...

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190704184600/https://www.pbs.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190704184600/https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/planting-
trillion-trees-could-be-our-best-strategy-tackle-climate-change-can-we-do-it/)

------
gshdg
What organizations out there that plant trees can one donate to?

~~~
mkgolden
Checkout tentree

------
mruts
Maybe we could grow trees and then cut them down. Choose something that grows
really fast and make the wood good for something (besides firewood).

------
f_allwein
separate discussion now at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20356859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20356859)

------
pnunesc
This seems like a great recipe for wildfires.

